
A curated list of Terminal frameworks, plugins and resources for CLI lovers - k4m4
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/movies-for-hackers
======
ttyprintk
[https://github.com/k4m4/movies-for-hackers](https://github.com/k4m4/movies-
for-hackers)

------
staticdynamic
Your link and title don't match?

